

Chatroulette's  Problem: 8 Cunning Solutions - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/chatroulettes-penis-problem-8-solutions-2010-3

======
vital101
A problem to some (and definitely for me if I ever used the service), but this
is amazing publicity. Even with this problem, Chatroulette is still insanely
popular.

